# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [a_elkadiri] pour me presenter

## a_elkadiri

bonsoir,

je suis Abdelouhab 26ans technicien spcialis en developpement informatique, je souhaite avoir plus d'information en ce qui concerne le domaine informatique.

Bonne chance  tous le monde

----------

